
Space-grown lettuce is as safe and nutrition as Earth lettuce - karxxm
https://astronomy.com/news/2020/03/before-we-settle-mars-scientists-must-pefect-growing-space-salad
======
dekhn
lettuce isn't very nutritious; it's not something that astronauts would eat
for nutrition. It's more for flavor. It's really hard to imagine that you
would grow a plant for vitamin C, when you could ship a kilogram of it in pure
form. The other plants they picked (tomato and pepper) are nice, but again,
not really practical to grow on a long space trip. Personally I think algae
would be far more practical.

